# It's that time of the year again!



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

You know what I mean, fellow campers! 

So........What are your reserved camping plans for 2006 and what are your potential camping trips?


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Well for the last week I have been online making reservations at 8 a.m. for state parks in July. We are meeting family and friends for a weekend canoe trip. Then we head up to Harrisville, Hoeft, Mackinaw, 3 days in Tahquamenon. Back down to Otsego and Wilson. 12 days total and got some nice lake front sites. The wife has a 4 day weekend in Aug. and I'm thinking maybe Lakeport or north.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Private campground on Lk. Leelanau again this year. July 13-17. Man, I love that place. Maybe state park close to home in August for a weekend.


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

My family and I will be at Yogi Bear Holly for the opener, Memorial weekend, site 91 then July 4th weekend is always at Whites in Sterling, ALWAYS A BLAST and the White family is the best. There's always two to four differant weekends spent at Algonac State Park. One or two trips to Lakeport and hadley and the annual Aug. trip to Port Cresent for a week and a half.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

We are set for Caseville late July and will probably do our Labor Day gig again at a small private campground not too far from Lexington State Park. With all the baby boomers retiring now days you sure need to plan way into the year....we used to camp much more but are in a slower phase right now which will pick up again in a few years........i hope


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

All year at a seasonal site on Hardy backwaters.

Two weeks at Youngs State Park in Boyne City over the 4th of July.

Tangleknot....did that seasonal site work well for you and your family last year ?


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

S. Higgins Lake State Park at the start of August.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

So far, Aloha in June & Rifle River Rec. Area in late July. I've still got to plan another in July and also in August.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

You guys definitely have me anxious to camp! Looks like we're all camping in MI so far. 

We're planning on camping closer to home this year with the exception of the big July vacation due to work constraints, etc. We plan on going to Addison Oaks quite a bit and would like to try Metamora Hadley. It looks pretty nice but we have never been there.

In July, we're heading to the UP. A few years ago we camped in the Central and Eastern area and had a fantastic vacation. This year, we plan on camping on the Western side. We'd like to check out the Porkies and the Sylvania wilderness area. Our boys are a tad older and we thought this would be a great area to explore and fish. I'm really looking forward to trout fishing some remote streams.

Happy Jack, we camped at Tahquamenon on our last UP trip and really enjoyed it.

SA ULTRA MAG, the seasonal was a really nice place but unfortunately we did not get to use it as much as anticipated. It's amazing how quickly life can change. I ended up working much more often than anticipated and my Dad had a few health battles last summer so it was best I stayed close to home. Sounds like you are at the same place as last year? A Muskegon float sounds wonderful right now!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

We have a reservation for a few nights in Maine at a KOA. Probably will see Acadia National Park, I hear it is awe inspiring. 

Will also do a weekend fishing/tent camping trip, haven't decided where. In the past we have trout fished in the mountains, walleye fished on Erie, and bass fished in Tennessee.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Just added a trip over the fourth of July at the north campground at Metamora/Hadley. I hope it's nice, we've never been there. We just decided to head south for a change. We still have one more trip to book. Four trips this summer to parks we've never seen.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

Metamora is a nice park. Wife and I went 4 weekends last year, close to home. North campground is pretty flat with large sites and some real nice lake lots, usually fills up first. South is more hilly with lots of trees so some sites could be a problem for a large rig, slides or awnings. If you rent or take a boat to fish try the hole just south of the island for crappie.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks for the info. I was hoping someone would share their thoughts. And the tip on fishing was fantastic. I was hoping there would be some fish there for the kids to catch.


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey kroppe please share your opinion of the park when you return. We are planning to drive out to Maine next year and might visit Acadia National Park. If you see anyhting else out that way which is a must see I would appreciate the heads up as well. We won't be camping but doing the hotel thing instead. Plan to head over New York to see the big city as well. 

Have a great time..gilly


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

gilly, 

Will do. In-laws were in ME/Acadia a couple years ago, their pictures were awesome. Lots of granite outcroppings, quite unlike Michigan's LP. If you are making a swing through New England, take a look around the Burlington, VT area. We visited Burlington and the Adirondacks last Memorial Day - beautiful. The Green Mountains in Vermont are gorgeous, and on the other side of Lake Champlain are the Adirondacks, which are equally pretty. Lots of good fly fishing (guide recommended) in the 'dacks. 

Montpelier, the capitol of VT, is a pretty town to drive through and eat lunch or have a cup a joe. The place to see is the downtown area near the state house.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I camp in WV every year for Labor Day weekend.
This year I'll be there in mid May for trout fishing on the Shavers fork of the Cheat River.
Other than that, I might be squeezing in a trip to the Thousand Islands/ St. Lawrence River in Up-state NY. Best Smallmouth and perch fishin' I've found yet.

I love camping in Michigan but there is just too much to see within a seven or eight hour drive of here.

I'll still be doing a couple weekend trips at local campsites as usual.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Rupe, 

Wondering about Thousand Islands area for a fishing trip this summer with my son. We've never been there. Where would be a good place for newbies to camp and launch a boat? Do you fish the St. Lawrence or inland water? What is the typical fishing setup? I would think medium weight spinning rods for bass with the usual assortment of lure. What is the water depth and bottom like (weeds, rocks, etc.)? 

Time of year? Late June for us is usually the least hectic. Wonder what the perch and smallie action is like then. 

I looked up Robert Moses State Park in New York. Looks to be about 8.5 hours from our location. It will definately be added to our list!


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Well, it looks like the final trip is going to be the Beechwood section at Ludington in mid August. Man that place is hard to get into.

Can someone tell me what Lost Lake is like? I was curious if it is fishable from shore?
Thanks


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

The wife and I were just talking about camping around the Rifle River somewhere and she want to try somewhere by Traverse City which works great for me,lot's of "River X's" in the area:lol: 
I would take just about anywhere right now,cabin fever is setting in


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

I made a reservation today for the fourth weekend in april, I finally convinced my wife it wouldn't be too cold still. Hope it's not, besides we could cuddle for warmth. I got a site at bay city sp for that weekend it's not to far away so it should be good for just two nights.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

Scaling way back on our camping this year just 2 trips planned so far , most years we try to camp 2 weekends a month May though October . This year we'll be at Aloha State Park the first week of July and the first two weeks of August we'll be at Ludington State Park . Hopeing to add a few more camping trips , butt it might be tuff , between baseball for my boys , softball for my daughter , band camp and sports camps . Very few open dates for camping anymore . Hopefully this fall we can make to one of the State Parks for Halloween camping .


LARRY


----------



## UPwannabe (Feb 18, 2004)

gilly said:


> Hey kroppe please share your opinion of the park when you return. We are planning to drive out to Maine next year and might visit Acadia National Park. If you see anyhting else out that way which is a must see I would appreciate the heads up as well. We won't be camping but doing the hotel thing instead. Plan to head over New York to see the big city as well.
> 
> Have a great time..gilly


You guys will love maine, a beautiful state. I have been camping to Acadia twice, once when I was about 12 and then again about 5 years ago with my wife. There are many great campgrounds along the way, just watch out trying to drive tent stakes if you camp in the Green Mountains, there is only a couple of inches of dirt then solid rock. I probaly broke 8 stakes trying to get the tent set up. I think I know which KOA you are talking about if it is the one just outside of the national park. Nice campground that overlooks the ocean and as a bonus it has a fresh seafood stand just outside the gates. Nothing like fresh steamed clams and lobster over a campfire. The one thing that I wouldn't miss doing out there is a whale watching tour. As they take you out, you pass a couple of light houses on rock outcroping and see all sorts of sea birds including puffins, scoters, eiders and a bunch of seals and dolphins. Then you get out in the deeper water and the whales just seem to know that you are there to see them, especially the humpbacks. We had a couple the were right up agains the boat, probaly 10 feet away from me. A very unique experience. You will have a great time.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I forgot to add our trip for next weekend! We rented a rustic cabin in a local Rec area. We plan on doing some ice fishing on the lakes, hiking, small game hunting, and campfire cooking. No electric or water. Should be a good time, lol!


Gone fishin(Larry), we're in the same boat in regards to the kids and lots of stuff going on.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Bummer, they just called and canceled our cabin for this weekend since they have water damage. Well, we can still go ice fishing!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

tangleknot said:


> Bummer, they just called and canceled our cabin for this weekend since they have water damage. Well, we can still go ice fishing!


Bummer. I have a pup tent you could borrow...


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

gilly and UP, 

Acadia was everything it was supposed to be, and more. Beautiful and memorable. We would go again. 

Acadia gave us the hiking bug, so we are thinking of a trip to Shenandoah National Park on Labor Day for my daughter's birthday. Hawskbill Mountain is 4,000 feet high and the tallest peak in the park. If we can get into a campground in the area we will probably go for it.


----------

